# All my IZotope products suddenly switched to trial mode



## TomislavEP (Nov 5, 2020)

I have and use a number of IZotope products on a daily basis, including Ozone 7 and all the Elements series except Nectar. REAPER is my primary DAW. I obtained the Elements titles through Plugin Boutique deals and had installed and authorized them using manual installers. However, some time ago, I've installed Product Portal as well, mostly because of the more straightforward update process. All of my products have been authorized to the computer although I also have Ilok2 (I don't use it at the moment, though).

Yesterday, I've tried to use Neutron 3 Elements in several instances and it was not working. Then I've checked the Product Portal to found that all my installed products have switched to trial mode. Then I've manually re-authorized each of them using my serial numbers, but the Track Assistant feature in Neutron is still broken. I'm yet to try the deep uninstall and re-install hoping to fix it.

Anyway, I'm wondering has someone else ever had a similar problem, and what seems to be the culprit here so I can avoid this mess in the future? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 5, 2020)

I have a similar setup to you (I'm on windows 10, assuming you are too?) so I'll check tonight to see if mine are still working fine.


----------



## ennbr (Nov 5, 2020)

They must have done something I opened the Product Portal all of my izotope plugins are now authorized to my iLok and not the computer as they were and Nectar is showing up as a Full Trial. I checked my iLok and it has none of my izotope plugins listed.

I checked the installed plugins and they have not been changed the only change I'm seeing is the iZotope Portal information.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 5, 2020)

Just to confirm - I've managed to fix the Neutron 3 Elements by doing a deep uninstall with Geek Uninstaller then installing it again through the Product Portal. I didn't have to do authorization this time.

All of my IZotope apps seem to be working fine now but, strangely, only Neutron Elements is shown as "installed" in Product Portal while the others are showing as authorized but not installed. In fact, they are installed, just by using manual installers.

In any case, it looks like they've messed something with PP and the automatic update process. To be on the safe side, I'll do a reinstallation of the rest of my apps through PP too.

P.S. Mornats, you're right - I'm using Windows 10 - the version before the latest October Update. It is yet not offered for download through Windows Update so I'm still waiting.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 5, 2020)

I use Neutron and Ozone pretty much everyday... No funny business over here... That said I'm on a mac and don't mess with their product portal. I do recall trying portal quite a while ago (couple years ago maybe?) and something quirky happened so I've chosen to stick with the old school challenge/response that's never failed me...


----------



## Mornats (Nov 5, 2020)

Just checked my product portal and it had an update to 1.3.3 which went through fine and no problems with products being in trial mode.


----------

